# Shotgun Shells



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Anybody remember from last year how good of a deal those HHV federal shotgun shells were. Like 4.49 a box. I talked to the same company that is selling them, and they said they will be on sale again starting middle of next week. Also told me that they made deal with federal to get rid of rebate and figure it into the price. I know I never get the money back from the rebate.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I shot 2 cases, not too bad. It patterned pretty good out of my gun so heck, why not for that price.

I'd buy a box of what you're looking to buy first, go to a range and pattern it before you get a lot of it.

Jason Phillips wrote some info on his experiences with patterning if you're looking for a reference if you've never patterned before:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/shotshell.php


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I bought 2 cases myself last year. Stuff works for me also. I should have bought more last year but I thought it was a scam.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also shot the hhv in the red box and liked them a lot. however my buddy and i tried the shells from the blue box and hated them. it seemed like we needed to shoot every snow twice just to kill it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im still going to stick to my winchesters!


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Was that deal from Simmons in Louisiana?? I ended up paying 3.00 a box after rebate for 3" shells, 1400 fps.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I got a case to but I wanted 3 1/2 and they sent me 3 inch , But I think I like the Kent Faststeel better, what do u guys think? The Hevi-shot is really good but exspensive.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

O bought a couple cases last year from them as well and had no problems with it. (I had no problems with the price either!!) A shotgun shell is a shotgun shell if you get em in close enough!! 

Please let us know the skinny when/if the deal happens again this summer.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Were they running any deals on 10 ga shells?


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

That stuff is awesome.....only 8.00 for 3 inchers....However I guess I have never spent enough time to pattern different shells...I normally just cock it and rock it..... :sniper: when it comes to that kind of stuff..........

just my .02

nick


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

here in MI we had a huge sale on them they were like 2.79 a box i liked them but i am still going to stick to my Kent Fast Steel (1550 fps)


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

They do have them in 10 ga also. I was going to buy some last year but never did. I rarely ever shoot the 10 ga. Unless I am sitting a "line", but i usually decoy.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I called them this morning. Here is the deal this year, or maybe not a deal.

12ga 3" Any shot 3/8 oz $7.00 a box
10ga 3 1/2 3/8 any shot $16.60 a box

They are the federal shells in the blue box.

Should a guy buy these
I was told the shipping would be $16.00 a case.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't the Federals in the blue box causing a lot of problems last year?

Just curious, I'm heard some grumblings.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Pretty tough for me to pass up the Kents regardless of the price of these other shells. I have never had a problem with the Kents, they pattern great and speed kills. The way I see it, I am not going to spend thousands of dollars and countless hours of time every year on waterfowling to save a few bucks on a case of shells. $.02


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

I think i am going to buy the following:

12 ga 3" Kent BB 1/8 oz 1560 speed for $90 a case
10 ga 3.5" Winchester Supreme BBB 3/8 oz for $150 case


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey All! I alerted a bunch of people in ND last year to this deal, and am a little late this time, but their sale is huge this year and you can read the flyer on their web site at: http://www.simmonssportinggoods.com/

Last year, they sold the faster Federal shells and I was under the impression that this year, it was the other type too...

Enjoy and look forward to being in ND again come October.

Bob


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

If you are in the neighborhood of a Dunn's Sporting Goods store (several in MO), they are selling Winchester 3 " 1550fps shotshells for $69.99 for the next week or two. THERE IS NO REBATE ON THESE though but at $70/case for a fast shotshell, that is not too shabby.

I do not know whether they ship or not. Here are two store addresses and telephone: DUNN'S SPORTING GOODS, 8733 COMMERCIAL BLVD, PEVELY, MO, 63070, 636-475-4240. ... DUNN'S SPORTING GOODS, 3808 WEST CLAY, ST. CHARLES, MO, 63301, 636-916-0242.

I wish I could help more...


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Does anyone have the contact info for Simmons?? I tried their old telephone number and apparently it has been disconnected.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Simmons has raised the prices up a bit this year.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

anyone know of any great deals like that one at this time? Thanks


----------

